# My fish won't eat :(



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

Recently set up a new tank and it has cycled and all the ammonia and nitrates and nitrites seem to be fine, I have a bristlenose pleco a red tailed shark and two upside down catfish at the mo, whenever I put in a little bit of food they wont touch it, they all swim around fine and look healthy so I am unsure what to do? Any suggestions?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Do they know its there?


----------



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeh they do as they are out when I put it in


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam0 said:


> Yeh they do as they are out when I put it in


Okay, they will eat don't worry. Sometimes mine don't...and i get scared. BUt they do.


----------



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok will they just eat it off the floor eventually? I do see there isn't as much pellet left on the floor as before and I'm guessing food first dissolve to nothing? Also I shall be getting a school of some sort of fish soon, any ideas that will go well with these fish?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

im in the process of buying the set up for a neon tetra tank. u can get a school of those. they are small and very pretty. go to youtube and type in neon tetra and look at some. thats what really made up my mind.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

From my experience the bristlenose pleco always seemed quite tempermental. I believe the problem I had was that they enjoy water that is slightly acidic and the pH of my tap water was a bit high. Can you give me some numbers on your water perameters? It is best to place this type of pleco in a fully established tank with some algae growth. They also require some driftwood in their tank. What size tank do you have? Also, what is the temperature of your tank? You can try slicing a thin piece of cucumber or zuccini, remove the seeds, and weight it down. If they don't attempt to eat that within a few hours, it should be removed.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

My red tailed shark and pleco wouldn't eat until night, after the lights were out. Maybe they are waiting until dark to eat?


----------



## KidVisualx3x (Jul 29, 2011)

I suggest neon tettra.


----------



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a 48 litre tank and I have 0 ammoniA the ph is around 7.2 nitrites are just about 0 and nitrates at 15 how long do fish live in the tank before they feel 100% safe and settled in?


----------



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

A group of danios or tetras would look nice with them. When I get shy fish I get some danios. They make my shy fish feel safe.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That's about 10 gallons of tank right? That's way to small for a red tailed shark! They grow to 6 inches long... Your tank is kinda over stocked...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

redtail sharks get to be 8-10 inches...and they grow fairly fast....way to big for a tank that is only about 13 gallons....if the upside down cats are S. Nigriventris they should be ok...they stay under 5 inches...the bushynose is ok as well...all of these fish are primarily bottom feeders...(observe the position of their mouths)
i guess you could add a few tetras such as von rio..but i would not suggest neons with a redtail...he can get a little aggressive at times.....
give them a little time...they should settle down and start eating when you feed them...


----------

